# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Tràn đầy cảm xúc cùng Emotion coffee - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Emotion coffee* _
> 
> Địa chỉ:       92 Nguyễn Chí Thanh_
> _                   405 Kim Mã_
> *
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Emotion coffee*



Café ư? Chỉ cần dạo một vòng quanh box _Các quán café ở Hà Nội_, bạn có thể dễ dàng điểm mặt chỉ tên 1 list các quán café có tiếng trên đất Hà Thành: _café Lâm, café Đinh, Highlands, Echoes_… Và *Emotion Coffee* cũng sẽ là một gợi ý thú vị cho dân ghiền café muốn thay đổi phong cách thưởng thức của mình.







  Điểm cộng đầu tiên của *Emotion coffee* chính là ở cách trang trí khá bắt mắt. Từ bên ngoài nhìn vào, đó thực sự là một khoảng không gian nổi bật với gam màu bắt mắt – xanh nõn chuối, tạo sự mới mẻ và tươi mát.   Nếu tầng một gợi lên không gian tươi sáng thì tầng hai, tầng ba lại được trang trí một cách ấm áp và nhẹ nhàng với sàn gỗ, những chiếc bàn nhỏ và gối ôm đầy màu sắc dễ thương vừa có thể là nơi lí tưởng cho những đôi tình nhân vừa phù hợp cho những buổi party, sinh nhật hay họp lớp…  
















Đến *Emotion coffee*, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức các loại café theo phong cách Ý như _Espresso, Latte, Capuccino_ với nhiều sự phối hợp khá thú vị mà tinh tế. Các loại sinh tố cao cấp, soda hay trà kem tuyết cũng là những lựa chọn tuyệt vời.   




_
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 21/08/2012_

























Chỉ cần một yêu cầu nhỏ tới nhân viên pha chế chuyên nghiệp, bạn sẽ sở hữu một ly _Espresso, Latte_ hay _Capuccino_ với hình vẽ cực dễ thương vừa lạ mắt vừa ngon miệng. 



_
Capuccino 31k/ly_




 Còn với mình, thức uống tuyệt vời nhất ở đây có lẽ là _Blueberry Fruit Chiller_. Đây là loại sinh tố cao cấp với Việt quất có phủ một lớp kem tươi bên trên và đá bông tuyết, hương vị rất đặc biệt và lạ miệng.  



*
Blueberry Fruit Chiller 38k/ly*



*
Bánh Pháp ăn kèm* 




Đặc biệt, *Emotion Coffee* còn nổi tiếng là _café to go ( take away café_), rất phù hợp với những người bận rộn hay người làm văn phòng. Chỉ cần mất vài phút, bạn sẽ có thể thưởng thức một ly _Espresso_ theo phong cách Ý ở bất kì nơi nào.   

Một điểm cộng khiến nhiều người không thể bỏ qua đó là giá cả cực kì mềm nhé ( dao động 26k – 48k/ đồ uống).  

Địa chỉ:92 Nguyễn Chí Thanh             
          405 Kim Mã   
SĐT 04.66814051
*
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Emotion coffee* 
Nguồn: didau.org  

Cùng khám phá Các quán café ở Hà Nội – Cac quan café o Ha Noi

----------


## littlegirl

không gian đẹp hey, đồ uống thì hấp dẫn

----------


## lovetravel

đồ uống ở đây hấp dẫn quá

----------


## khanhszin

nhưng mà m k thick ngồi thía kia, k thoải mái lém

----------


## lunas2

cho 1 ly Capuccino hình trái tim đúng như kia thì trả tiền

----------


## rose

kết ly kem với bánh pháp.  :Smile:

----------


## wildrose

rất hợp tụ tập bạn bè buôn dưa lê  :cuoi1:

----------


## littlelove

bàn thấp quá, ngồi có vẻ không thoải mái cho lắm nhỉ

----------


## khoan_gieng

Duyệt duyệt  :cuoi1: 
Đồ uống hấp dẫn ngon quá

----------


## miam_miam

38.000/ ly blueberry mà mềm ở chỗ nào hả bạn??? mềm so với Coffee Bean hay Gloria Jean ah??? Chưa kể đồ uống ở đây có hàm lượng "đá" hơi bị cao  :Mega Chok: . Ra berber-chumn ở Quán Thánh hoặc Berry ở Đường Láng chỉ có 30.000/ ly thôi, chất lượng không đổi (có khi còn hơn).

----------


## aquaria

Nhìn đồ uống hấp dẫn thật đấy

----------


## tieuqui

ngon tóa  :love struck: 
Tràn ngập đồ uống tha hồ mà lựa chọn

----------


## macallan14798

Quán này hơi teen, mình bước vô quán, chắc người ta tưởng đi tìm con

----------


## loplipop

nhìn quyến rũ đấy  :cuoi1:

----------


## vaga_pro2006

ngon đấy
mùa đông lên đây làm vài chén  :cuoi1:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

hấp dẫn quá
mùa đông đến đây thì quá tuyệt lun

----------

